

5 Reasons Why IE7 is Complaining about your Javascript - trevelyan
http://ragrawal.wordpress.com/2007/10/25/top-5-reasons-why-ie7-is-complaining-about-your-javascript/
Ended up debugging IE7 javascript last night and this link proved useful. The culprit in my case was a trailing comma in the last line of a jquery ajax post submission.<p>My lesson learned? Use single line escapes for comments (//) rather than multi-line escapes (/<i>...</i>/), as it makes commenting out large sections of code considerably easier when/if you need to cut out sections for debugging purposes.<p>A truly unpleasant reminder how awful it is to develop in IE, and how backward the browser is compared to Firefox from a developer's perspective.
======
trevelyan
Ended up debugging IE7 javascript last night and this link proved useful. The
culprit in my case was a trailing comma in the last line of a jquery ajax post
submission.

My lesson learned? Use single line escapes for comments (//) rather than
multi-line escapes (/ _..._ /), as it makes commenting out large sections of
code considerably easier when/if you need to cut out sections for debugging
purposes.

A truly unpleasant reminder how awful it is to develop in IE, and how backward
the browser is compared to Firefox from a developer's perspective.

~~~
aston
The trailing comma thing is actually very un-IE. It's rarely the most
stringent, standards-compliant browser.

